

Alarm clocks wake me angry, lightlywake.me - pkrein
http://lightlywake.me/

======
gexla
Eh, I seriously wouldn't rely on a website to wake me up. Computer pukes.
Power outage. Etc. I'll stick with my trusty cell phone which will stay
powered up even through a power outage. BTW, my song is "I got you babe" by
Sonny and Cher. +1 for anyone who get's the joke. ;)

~~~
shashashasha
Whoa, Groundhog Day?

~~~
gexla
+1 ;)

------
pvsnp
Waking up angry is exactly what I want.. at least I'll wake up that way.

------
beoba
This is a solution in search of a problem

\- Get an alarm clock that plays cds

\- Burn/insert cd

\- All set! Plus you aren't wasting power by leaving your computer on all
night

PS: I recommend Massive Attack - Future Proof. The slow start is pretty much
perfect.

~~~
alnayyir
my laptops and various other machines are on 24/7 anyway. Why should I buy
more hardware and burn...cds?

The idea of burning cds makes me think of my adolescence. Seems rather
primitive, unnecessary and inconvenient.

This is pretty much all I want out of an alarm, not that I'd pay for this
since I could hack up the js myself.

~~~
jefe78
Mine too! I can't fathom burning CDs.

Heck, when you've got 2 4U servers with 16 disks each and ~6 other machines
under your desk for a total of ~60 disks, whats the harm of having a desktop
machine running this?

~~~
beoba
Are they in your bedroom?

FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

------
corin_
Am I missing something, or does this just redirect you to your video when it's
time for the alarm to go off?

Some people may prefer it to an alarm sound, but it's hardly a new idea.

------
philfreo
I've been using Awaken for OS X, similar... good idea to be web based though

<http://embraceware.com/awaken/>

------
jefe78
Am I mistaken in assuming this is based on your local servers timezone? I set
a test alarm and it didn't go off.

~~~
corin_
No, it's based on your local time, although it does seem to be a bit buggy.

~~~
jefe78
You're right. My 3rd attempt at my timezone triggered my video...

~~~
corin_
I was wrong, it's just actually bugged, just _really_ bad UI.

When you click the "Lightly wake me" button it disables the forms, but I
didn't actually notice. So I guess the time it didn't work for me I had
clicked the button an even number of times, thus un-setting the alarm.

Another nasty bit of UI - you can't use tab to move from hour to minute,
minute to AM/PM, or AM/PM to the "Lightly wake me" button.

Overall: a very simple and already-thought of idea, fairly badly implemented.
Sorry to be so blunt, whoever created this.

~~~
pkrein
wow, now that is embarassing in firefox. all fixed(?) sorry.

------
aik
Wouldn't it have to start out lightly to be considered "lightly"wake.me? I was
hoping the site would start with a low volume and slowly become louder over
time.

------
drdaeman
`echo "DISPLAY=:0 mplayer whatever" | at 8:00`

------
jawartak
Support for Grooveshark?

